# The Promise of Graphene+Water Batteries



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Monash University researchers find that water molecules can keep graphene layers separated, allowing them to act as a fast charging energy storage medium.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

This one seems promising; but I'm skeptical of scalability when they are depending on gel to keep the dimensions semi-rigid. Seems like it would degrade quickly in "real world use."


----------

